# Any deposits on new 6 series yet?



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

Hey Jon,

I was wondering if you've started accepting deposits on the new 6 series (E63) our Bavarian supplier is cooking up for 2004?

Not that I'll be parting with my M3 anytime soon, just wondering about the interest level....


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

CzTom said:


> *Hey Jon,
> 
> I was wondering if you've started accepting deposits on the new 6 series (E63) our Bavarian supplier is cooking up for 2004?
> 
> Not that I'll be parting with my M3 anytime soon, just wondering about the interest level.... *


We've only gotten 1 so far...

One of our local diehard BMW enthusiasts...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Any deposits on new 6 series yet?*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> We've only gotten 1 so far...
> 
> One of our local diehard BMW enthusiasts... *


OM?

M6?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Any deposits on new 6 series yet?*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> We've only gotten 1 so far...
> 
> One of our local diehard BMW enthusiasts... *


Hack?!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Any deposits on new 6 series yet?*



atyclb said:


> *
> 
> OM?
> 
> M6? *


Did he get an E65???


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Any deposits on new 6 series yet?*



///Mathew said:


> *
> 
> Did he get an E65??? *


yep, I think so.

sold his z8, but ordering a new one he says


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Any deposits on new 6 series yet?*



TD said:


> *
> 
> Hack?! *


No, but tempted.

It's not going to be low volume enough to warrant me having to get the first one off the line. :dunno:

But yeah, I am SERIOUSLY considering a 645Ci/CSi when it comes out.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Any deposits on new 6 series yet?*



atyclb said:


> *
> 
> yep, I think so.
> 
> sold his z8, but ordering a new one he says *


It's getting harder and harder to keep up
with OM these days...

He traded in the GT2 the other day, and got one of those
super souped-up 911 Twin Turbos instead; the suspension
was killing him... He does have another Z8 on order now too.

The only 6-Series discussions that we've had have been
the M6. I guess that we're not going to see those now...


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

Jon, have you heard something about BMW not building an M6?!?! Say it isn't so...:bawling: :bawling: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

CzTom said:


> *Jon, have you heard something about BMW not building an M6?!?! Say it isn't so...:bawling: :bawling: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: *


(bump)

Jon, what have you heard about the M6?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> (bump)
> 
> Jon, what have you heard about the M6? *


There inside word is that there will not be an M6...

 :bawling: :banghead:


----------

